# QuailAllStar's 1 of 1 2018 Diesel RS Hatchback Build



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

*Going to be using this thread as a living document regarding the history of my rare 2018 Chevrolet Cruze Hatchback RS Diesel and the vehicle's evolution through modifications. 

Recently I came to find out that this exact car was used for the official Chevy launch of the Cruze diesel hatchback photo shot/press junket on Alaska’s Kenai Peninsula - September 2017. Pretty neat huh? 

*















*


Hope you enjoy the wild ride *:th_coolio:*

Introductory post when the vehicle was first purchased*


quailallstar said:


> *Hello, fellow Cruzers!*
> *
> Conquest customer here...* Picked up a "new" 2018 Chevy Cruze LT Diesel RS Hatch with only 1,500 miles on the clock. Better yet for roughly $8K off MSRP when compared to a new one that stickers close to $30K. This particular vehicle was a General Motors corporate vehicle from Michigan driven by one of the executives for a very short time and then sold off at auction. My original intent was to factory order a new model identical to the one I purchased but in another color. When I found this one sitting in the back lot as a used car I quickly realized it was special. :yahoo: It had been sitting there for over 68 days :huh:
> 
> ...


_Stay tuned for content later today_ :th_coolio:


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

*Vehicle Specs
*







*


Factory Build Sheet

*
0ST - VAA/COMPONENT REL FRONT SEAT ROW1SH - 1SH PACKAGE1SZ - DISCOUNT OPTION PACKAGE2ST - VAA/COMPONENT REL REAR SEAT SECOND ROW34I - INTERIOR TRIM3ST - COMPONENT4ST - COMPONENT5ST - COMPONENT6K5 - CONVENIENCE PACKAGEA51 - FRONT BUCKET SEATSA64 - SEAT, REAR 60-40 SPLIT-FOLDA69 - SEAT BELT TENSIONER, FRONTAEC - POWER WINDOWSAED - WINDOW, POWER WITH FRONT PASSENGER EXPRESS DOWNAEQ - POWER WINDOWS, REAR EXPRESS DOWNAG6 - SEAT ADJUSTER, PASSENGER, 4 WAY MANUALAH5 - PWR SEAT ADJUSTER, DRIVER 8 WAYAHN - RESTRAINT PROVISIONS, LATCHAHP - WINDSHIELD ACOUSTIC PVBAJC - HEAD RESTRAINTS, 2 WAY ADJUSTABLEAKP - GLASS, SOLAR ABSORBINGAKX - WINDSHIELD TYPE SOLAR ABSORBASV - HUMIDITY/WINDSHIELD TEMP SENSORATH - EZ KEY PASSIVE ENTRY SYSTEMAU3 - POWER DOOR LOCK SYSTEMAWO - REAR SEAT BELTAXJ - PASSENGER CARAYF - AIRBAGS, DRIVER & FRONT PASSENGER FRONTAL KNEE SIDE IMPACT & HEAD CURTAIN; REAR OUTBOARD PASSENGERS SIDE IMPACT & HEAD CURTAINB34 - FLOOR MATSB35 - FLOOR MATS, REARBAH - ENGINE IMMOBILIZERBTM - KEYLESS STARTBTT - REMOTE PANIC ALARMBTV - REMOTE VEHICLE STARTBVG - BODY KIT, SPORTC32 - HEATER, ELECTRIC, AUXILIARYC67 - AIR CONDITIONINGC93 - LIGHTING, INTERIORC95 - LIGHTING, INTERIORCF5 - SUNROOF, ELECTRICD06 - CONSOLE, FLOOR, WITH ARMRESTD31 - MIRROR, MANUAL INSIDE RR VIEWD6I - VISORS, DRIVER/FRT PASSENGER W/ ILLUMINATED VANITY MIRRORSD75 - OUTSIDE DOOR HANDLESDA5 - ARMREST, REAR CENTERDLF - POWER DUAL OUTSIDE MIRRORS, HEATEDDP6 - MIRROR CAPS, BODY COLORE38 - ORNAMENTATION, RS LETTERINGEA2 - FRONT SEAT BACK POCKET RHEF7 - COUNTRY CODE, U.S.A.FE9 - 50-STATE EMISSIONSFHX - VEHICLE FUEL DIESELFX3 - STABILITRAK-STABILITY CONTROL SYSTEM W/ TRACTION CONTROLFXP - AXLE, 3.17 FINAL DRIVE RATIOG7C - RED HOTGNA - SUSPENSION, FRONTGNG - SUSPENSION, REAR ENHANCEDHJN - JET BLACK/KALAHARII18 - ENGINEERING YEAR 2018IO5 - CHEVROLET MYLINK AUDIO SYSTEM 8" DIAGONAL COLOR TOUCHSCREEN SELECT BLUETOOTH STREAMING, APPLE CARPLAY CAPABILITY PROVIDED BY APPLE. AVAILABLE WITH COMPATIBLE SMARTPHONESJ67 - BRAKES, 4 WHEEL DISCJFA - PARKING BRAKE, FOOTJJ2 - BRAKE LININGK34 - CRUISE CONTROLK4F - BATTERY, 800 COLD-CRANK AMPSKA1 - DRIVER & FRONT PASSENGER HEATED SEATSKCL - HEATER DUCTKG9 - ALTERNATOR, 140 AMPSKL9 - ENG CONTROL STOP/START SYSKRV - REFRIGERANT LOW GWPLH7 - ENGINE, 1.6L TURBO DIESEL DOHC 4-CYLLHD - LEFT HAND DRIVEM3D - TRANSMISSION, 9-SPD AUTOMATICMAH - MARKETING AREA US, PUERTO RICO /USVIMDC - MOLDINGS, BRIGHT BELTLINEMM1 - TRANSMISSION, AUTOMATICN34 - LEATHER WRAP STEERING WHEELN37 - STEERING COLUMN, TILT & TELESCOPICNJ0 - POWER STEERING, ELECTRIC REDUCED TRAVELNTB - EMISSION SYSTEMOAR - EVALUATION VEHICLEPCI - DRIVER CONFIDENCE, SUN & SOUND PACKAGE: * DRIVER CONFIDENCE PACKAGE: * REAR PARK ASSIST * REAR CROSS TRAFFIC ALERT * LANE CHANGE ALERT WITH SIDE BLIND ZONE ALERT * TECHNOLOGY PACKAGE: * CHEVROLET MYLINK AUDIO SYSTEM 8" DIAGONAL COLOR TOUCHSCREEN * DISPLAY, MULTI-COLOR DRIVER INSTRUMENT INFO ENHANCED * AUDIO SYSTEM, BOSE PREMIUM 9-SPEAKER SYSTEM * SUNROOF PACKAGE: * POWER SUNROOFR9N - CONTROL-SALES ITEM NO. 89REW - TIRES, ALL SEASON BLACKWALLRSZ - WHEELS, 18" ALUMINUMSAL - PLANT CODE RAMOS ARIZPE, MEXICOSJQ - WHEEL, 16" STEEL SPARESLM - STOCK ORDERST3S - DAYTIME RUNNING LAMPST3U - FRONT FOG LAMPST43 - REAR SPOILERT4A - HEADLAMPS, HALOGENT74 - HEADLAMPS, AUTOMATICT83 - HEADLAMP CONTROL AUTOMATIC ON & OFFTDM - TEEN DRIVERTUU - LIGHTING, INTERIOR REAR ROOFU04 - HORNU25 - LIGHTING, TRUNKU2K - XM RADIO + SERVICE SUBSCRIPTION SOLD SEPARATELY BY SIRIUSXM AFTER 3 MTHSU77 - ANTENNA, ROOF MOUNTEDUC3 - STEERING WHEEL CONTROLSUD0 - NAMESENSOR INDICATOR INFLATABLE RESTRAINTUD7 - REAR PARK ASSISTUDD - DISPLAY, MULTI-COLOR DRIVER INSTRUMENT INFO ENHANCEDUE1 - ONSTAR(R)UFG - REAR CROSS TRAFFIC ALERTUHG - SEAT BELT WARNING - DRIVERUHH - WARNING INDICATOR, FRONT PASS SEAT BELTSUJ2 - OIL LIFE MONITORING SYSTEMUJM - TIRE PRESSURE MONITOR (EXCL SPARE TIRE)UK4 - TIRE PRESSURE DISPLAYUKC - LANE CHANGE ALERT WITH SIDE BLIND ZONE ALERTUMN - SPEEDOMETERUPG - BLUETOOTH FOR PHONEUQA - AUDIO SYSTEM, BOSE PREMIUM 9-SPEAKER SYSTEMUSR - USB PORTUSS - CHARGE ONLY USB PORTUTJ - CONTENT THEFT ALARM, THEFT DETERRENT SYSTEMUVC - REAR VISION CAMERAUVD - HEATED STEERING WHEELV48 - ENGINE COOLANTV8D - VEHICLE STATEMENT USV9M - MODEL CONVERSION DSLVHY - PROTECTION, BODY SHEET METALVRG - VAA/COMPONENT REL COCKPITVRH - VAA/COMPONENT REL STEERING COLUMNVRI - SHUTTERS FRONT GRILLE, ACTIVEVRK - VAA/COMPONENT REL ROOF TRIMVRL - VAA/COMPONENT REL FRONT HORIZONTAL SUSPENSIONVRM - VAA/COMPONENT REL FRONT VERTICAL SUSPENSIONVRN - VAA/COMPONENT REL REAR SUSPENSIONVRR - VAA/COMPONENT REL TIRES & WHEELSVV4 - 4G LTE WI-FI (R) HOTSPOT CAPABLEW39 - ORNAMENTATION LETTERING, "CHEVROLET-NONEWD0 - IDENTIFICATION START OF PLATFORM CONTAINMENT VEHICLESWMJ - VIN MODEL YEAR 2018WPR - DRIVER CONFIDENCE PACKAGE: * REAR PARK ASSIST * REAR CROSS TRAFFIC ALERT * LANE CHANGE ALERT WITH SIDE BLIND ZONE ALERTXL8 - FREQUENCY RATINGZAD - TIRE, COMPACT SPAREZLA - TECHNOLOGY PACKAGE: * CHEVROLET MYLINK AUDIO SYSTEM 8" DIAGONAL COLOR TOUCHSCREEN SELECT BLUETOOTH STREAMING, APPLE CARPLAY CAPABILITY PROVIDED BY APPLE. AVAILABLE WITH COMPATIBLE SMARTPHONES * DISPLAY, MULTI-COLOR DRIVER * AUDIO SYSTEM, BOSE PREMIUM 9-SPEAKER SYSTEMZLH - RS PACKAGE: * BODY KIT, SPORT * ORNAMENTATION, RS LETTERING * FRONT FOG LAMPS * REAR SPOILER * WHEELS, 18" ALUMINUMZLM - SALES PACKAGE AUTO TRANSZLN - SUNROOF PACKAGE: * POWER SUNROOF 

*Exterior Stock Images

*




































*

Interior Stock Images (real ones for now as Chevy.com configurator's interior images are not working)
*














*

Engine Stock Images

*


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

_*
Modifications Planned (titles are hyperlinked)*_*

1. Auto Stop/Start switch retrofit (pie in the sky dream maybe)

2. Chevy to Opel exterior & interior conversion - wheel caps, exterior badges, engine cover and interior airbag cover

3. Remove front lower bumper air dam 

4. Piano Black "Japan Lock" to Liquid Palladium radio and center console trim conversion

5. OEM glovebox lamp (diesel models don't get these for some reason?)

6. Front RedLine lower black chrome fog light grill trim

**7. OEM dual horn conversion

8. OEM interior rear LED dome/reading lamps from Buick or Cadillac

9. Gentex50-genk80a* *frameless auto-dimming Homelink mirror (link to Amazon.com)

10.

11.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Modifications Completed (titles are hyperlinked)
**
1. OEM Volvo Rear License Plate Holder

2. Philips Xtreme Vision 360 X-tremeUltinon LED W5W*
*
3. Philips 12834UNIX2 Xtreme Vision LED fog light bulbs 
*
*4. XenonDepot 4300K Xenon headlight kit

5.**Euro plate install using modified OEM North American plate holder 

6. Modified stock headlight switch to disable forced AUTO lights

7. 15% ceramic window tint all around

8. Drive in L9 100% to avoid auto stop/start from engaging

9. Debadged CRUZE hatch lettering

10. Removed snow guard around stock engine air filter

11. Gen5DIY LED DRL override harness 280010 (keeps them on 100% of the time)

12. Front and rear 7443 LED Dual Function 27 SMD LED tower amber led bulbs (link to item Superbrightleds.com)* *+ rear load resistors (link to Amazon.com) + 7443 specific front load resistors (link to Amazon.com)

13. Rear 7440/7443 CAN Bus LED dual Function 30 SMD LED Tower red led bulbs - no resistors needed!* *(link to item Superbrightleds.com)

14. Rear 194 CAN Bus LED 5 SMD LEDs Red (link to item Superbrightleds.com)

15. OEM Chevy all-weather front and rear floormats part no. 84333472

16. 

*


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Reserved exterior mods


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Reserved engine performance


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Reserved


----------



## Dubsb (Mar 25, 2018)

I just ordered a black/kalahari diesel hatchback manual...I’m sure I’ll be modifying the heck out of it. Can’t wait !


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

I just realized I can't go back and edit my origial post??? Wanted to update the modification list with links to the details. mg:


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

quailallstar said:


> I just realized I can't go back and edit my origial post??? Wanted to update the modification list with links to the details. mg:


If too much time has passed, you lose the ability to edit the post. You'll have to contact a moderator and have them add what you need.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Like the VW badge on the egine cover ... since you're de-badging everything, are you going to put VW badges on it to fool everyone into thinking it's a VW? That would be kinda funny


----------



## NoDiggity247 (Jun 3, 2018)

quailallstar said:


> *
> 3. Philips 12834UNIX2 Xtreme Vision LED fog light bulbs
> *
> *4. XenonDepot 4300K Xenon headlight kit**
> ...


Hoping you still see these posts. . . Couple questions as I am try to plan some mods:

Do you have any pics or can you you share where you mounted the Load Resistors and ballasts?

Did you solder or use the splice taps? 

THANKS!


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

I'm selling my Cruze along with all the mods I've done. Check out below and send me a PM with reasonable offers. This stuff has to go - don't want it taking up space in the garage. 









Closed - Gen II: Parting Out 2018 Cruze Diesel Hatchback...


I sold the 2018 Cruze Diesel Hatchback as the family is growing and need more space. Now is your chance to snatch up some cool OEM and aftermarket items for your Cruze! You all have been great, supportive and very very knowledgeable when it comes to all things Chevy ;) All prices include...




www.cruzetalk.com





Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

